# Used and Salvaged Boat Parts in Pensacola...



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Every now and then someone asks about boat salvage yards to find that old or broken Boat item, so I thought I would Pass along what I stumbled upon Saturday...

I stopped on an Impulse because there was a Pro-Line boat similar to mine beside the road for sale and I made the block to check it out. It is on one of the side streets off of Navy Blvd behind the former Vince Webb's Dealership....

I ended up scoring a really nice Stainless Steel Ladder to access the Crow's Nest on the Pro-Line w/o risking life and limb using the OEM corner ladders...
It would take many trips back to look through all of the stuff... I will go back Saturday for sure...Actually, I have already been back to get the needed hardware to mount the ladder after making some modifications...


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

that used to a consignment place (Salty Dog) that closed it doors. Guess Someone else reopened it. I always enjoyed just looking around, full of some neat stuff.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Dennis, is he selling the boat in total or in parts? I still need some original proline rubrail for mine is why I'm asking


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I have talked to him many times while there...I understand He has no affiliation with any of the previous salvage businesses that operated there in the past… Apparently started out as someone needing a place to repair boats and ended up expanding to start selling parts also.... He is a really nice guy and appears to be legitimate…


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Dennis, is he selling the boat in total or in parts? I still need some original proline rubrail for mine is why I'm asking




Mark, this is a complete boat... I also need the insert for my rub rail… I guess it's a pro line thing… Bummer


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Dennis, is he selling the boat in total or in parts? I still need some original proline rubrail for mine is why I'm asking




Mark, I stopped by again today to drop off something he had loaned me and asked him about the pro line rub rail… He said to bring him a short cross-section of a piece of the insert and he could likely match it and get a replacement.....
If you are going to be at Fort McRae, bring me a sample and I will drop it by for you to see if he can get a replacement… Let me know


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I noticed Donna pauses whenever I casually mention that I;m gonna stop by and talk to Mike on my way out........I can't imagine why?


I stopped by to see if he had a couple of used Todd "Seat Pedestal Bushings" yesterday and he did not. I asked if he knew where I might could find a couple.... He said I could pick them up in about an hour....
That afternoon I stopped by and had two shiny New ones waiting for me on his desk for considerably less than E-Bay or anyone local...................Thanks Mike...




He has helped me several times already on both Used and New material..... He seems to know where to find what you need and wants to help...Check him out if you ever get over that way...


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Bump, Michael has been a huge help to us. He special ordered an anchor at cost, has loaned us parts, and is always willing to help with advice. Do stop by his place on Myrick and take a look. I could spend hours in there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Dennis, is he selling the boat in total or in parts? I still need some original proline rubrail for mine is why I'm asking


I bought and replace a rub rail on a proline that I used to have. As I remember I got from BoatUS. was not hard to replace.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

submariner said:


> I bought and replace a rub rail on a proline that I used to have. As I remember I got from BoatUS. was not hard to replace.


 Did you replace with rigid or semi-rigid? I only need to replace the section on the bow pulpit and it's rigid so didn't want to have to buy all of it. Proline 231 so it would end up being about 70 some feet to do it all.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Bump......... Get those Boats off the trailer...








.


----------

